# Norma hat gerade Wildcam im Angebot



## Daufi (14. Aug. 2015)

Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt sich eine Wildcam für den Teich oder Garten zuzulegen,
der Norma hat ab dem 17.8.eine von Bresser für 89,95 im Angebot.

Denke, dass es diese ist, kostet normalerweise 125 Euro.
http://www.bresser.de/Ueberwachungskameras/BRESSER-6MP-Wildkamera.html

Grade gestern zufällig gesehen. Zur Qualität kann ich nix sagen, da verweise ich lieber auf Google und CO....
Und die Erfahrungen, die hier mit diversen Cams gemacht wurden...

Ich habe mir gestern übrigens die Wildkamera Premium Pack Wild-Vision Full HD 5.0 bestellt....

Die hat alles was man so braucht - danke auch an Petra für die Tipps, wenn sie jetzt noch einen besseren Chip hätte....
Aber man kann nicht alles haben....

Gruß, Arne


----------

